# Original xbox sata hdd and ssd compatibility



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

I know about the list of hard drives that are compatible with the original Xbox but I am wondering is there a list for SATA hard drives and SSD compatibility for the original Xbox?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

I wouldn't get an SSD, you won't notice anything of the speeds (you're limited to ATA speeds)
As for SATA HDDs, if it's a softmod, you'll have to lock it unless you flash your TSOP.
A adapter is needed to get it to work tho.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 31, 2017)

I have an original Xbox that's never been modded. Thought about doing it since about 10-11 years ago, but never did. Is it even still worth the bother? I picked up most of the system's best games (that I was interested in playing) for $2 to $5 from estarland years ago. There didn't seem to be many games for that console that held value, at all.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Copying the games to the internal drive is one.
Ability to play syslink games online is two.

And it's never really a bad idea to replace the old harddrive inside it.
You'll never know when it dies.


----------



## daxtsu (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Copying the games to the internal drive is one.
> Ability to play syslink games online is two.
> 
> And it's never really a bad idea to replace the old harddrive inside it.
> You'll never know when it dies.



A third reason to mod, though it's less related to softmods and more to hardmods: if your (you meaning people in general) console is a model that's not 1.6, it's extremely vital to remove the clock capacitor, because many of them are now leaking and destroying the motherboards. Microsoft didn't really use quality parts back then..


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> A third reason to mod, though it's less related to softmods and more to hardmods: if your (you meaning people in general) console is a model that's not 1.6, it's extremely vital to remove the clock capacitor, because many of them are now leaking and destroying the motherboards. Microsoft didn't really use quality parts back then..



To add to that, you can remove the clock cap and forget about it.
No need to solder in a new one.
Softmods have evolved so they don't go into a clock loop anymore and as long as you keep the box plugged in, it'll remember the time.


----------



## daxtsu (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> To add to that, you can remove the clock cap and forget about it.
> No need to solder in a new one.
> Softmods have evolved so they don't go into a clock loop anymore and as long as you keep the box plugged in, it'll remember the time.



I think the exception to that is 1.6 consoles, though, don't they refuse to boot if the clock cap is missing? I guess it's not really anything to worry about yet, though. MS used decent to good quality clock capacitors on that model.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 31, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> I think the exception to that is 1.6 consoles, though, don't they refuse to boot if the clock cap is missing? I guess it's not really anything to worry about yet, though. MS used decent to good quality clock capacitors on that model.


Why not just replace them with a properly rated even if smaller capacitor (maybe physically off the board) then?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> I think the exception to that is 1.6 consoles, though, don't they refuse to boot if the clock cap is missing? I guess it's not really anything to worry about yet, though. MS used decent to good quality clock capacitors on that model.



1.6 doesn't boot then anymore nope.
But, I haven't come across a 1.6 that showed signs of early leakage.



Ryccardo said:


> Why not just replace them with a properly rated even if smaller capacitor (maybe physically off the board) then?



Cause it'll end up leaking again in a decade.

Edit: I agree out of a preserving point of view but why bother with something that's literally a ticking timebomb?


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Cause it'll end up leaking again in a decade.


Less than 5 cents a year, sounds like a great investment


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> Less than 5 cents a year, sounds like a great investment



Don't forget, you'll be opening the box again, desoldering it and resoldering it.

Best to just remove it if it's a 1.0-1.5
Less then 0 cents a century.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Don't forget, you'll be opening the box again, desoldering it and resoldering it.


My time is free 
And the same could be said of the hard drive, but since it's a lot smaller you could make it externally accessible 
Of course, I didn't mean something of the same model, there are caps over 20 years old that work just fine maybe with a slight ESR increase


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> My time is free
> And the same could be said of the hard drive, but since it's a lot smaller you could make it externally accessible
> Of course, I didn't mean something of the same model, there are caps over 20 years old that work just fine maybe with a slight ESR increase



Anything on a motherboard just has a finite lifespan.
I'm pretty sure you know that as well ;p

You could invest in a SSD and connect it with a SATA-IDE adapter, replace the clock cap with a rechargeable coin cell battery/new gel cap.
But if you're like OP, who basically has no clue what he/she is doing, it's best to just stick to the easier things.

It's just easier for noobs to just remove the clock cap and forget about it.
No need to confuse them more and get us problems if they fuck something up.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I wouldn't get an SSD, you won't notice anything of the speeds (you're limited to ATA speeds)
> As for SATA HDDs, if it's a softmod, you'll have to lock it unless you flash your TSOP.
> A adapter is needed to get it to work tho.


I wanted to get an ssd for its reliability and not so much for speed and as well they have a lower capacity i only need 128gb but any ssd/hdd is compatible it its sata?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Harddrives are reliable as well.
You're just throwing money away.

But, it's not me money nor me xbox.

Yes, they're all compatible if you got a Kingwin SATA to IDE adapter.
Those are guaranteed to work.
You might need to TSOP flash your xbox, it does circumvent the HDD locking procedure.
Otherwise, you need a lockable HDD.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

FatherFingLing said:


> I wanted to get an ssd for its reliability and not so much for speed and as well they have a lower capacity i only need 128gb but any ssd/hdd is compatible it its sata?





DinohScene said:


> Harddrives are reliable as well.
> You're just throwing money away.
> 
> But, it's not me money nor me xbox.
> ...


I have a v1.6 and its not tsop compatible so i would need a compatible sata hdd any model's from segate and wd that would work?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Trial and error really.

There's so many drives out there.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 31, 2017)

FatherFingLing said:


> I have a v1.6 and its not tsop compatible so i would need a compatible sata hdd any model's from segate and wd that would work?


Honestly, if u have a 1.6, ive learned the hard way, that its much easier to just chip it and use a custom bios (it won't care if the ssd/hdd is locked or not.

Chip it, burn Hexen to a disc, boot into the custom bios, boot the disc. From there just format the drive and its good to go.

No fussing with hotswapping drives (i killed my stock hdd doing that) and it failed to clone as well. Of course if you arent experienced with soldering than a chip isnt such a good idea, but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Chimp works perfectly fine really.
But yeh, chipping it is recommended.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I wouldn't get an SSD, you won't notice anything of the speeds (you're limited to ATA speeds)
> As for SATA HDDs, if it's a softmod, you'll have to lock it unless you flash your TSOP.
> A adapter is needed to get it to work tho.



Sorry to intrude on this thread, but a while ago i purchased a hard-drive which was "lockable" for my xbox. Clearly it wasn't because when trying to install it, i got an error message that apparently meant it was not lockable. So i ask, how could i lock this hard-drive (because Xbox Chimp clearly wouldn't lock it) or what would be a hard-drive you would recommend me buying?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

If you can't lock it, it just can't be locked.
Most IDE HDDs are lockable, some aren't.
I've also had drives which said they couldn't be locked that they would be locked in the end.

You could TSOP flash your xbox, circumventing the need for a HDD key.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If you can't lock it, it just can't be locked.
> Most IDE HDDs are lockable, some aren't.
> I've also had drives which said they couldn't be locked that they would be locked in the end.
> 
> You could TSOP flash your xbox, circumventing the need for a HDD key.


I haven't heard of TSOPing. What is that and what is the benefit?

Oh wait, i know what that is. It is like pot tweaking right?

EDIT: nope it is not like that. lol


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 31, 2017)

FatherFingLing said:


> I wanted to get an ssd for its reliability and not so much for speed and as well they have a lower capacity i only need 128gb but any ssd/hdd is compatible it its sata?



Wouldn't an SSD eventually face performance issues due to TRIM?



TeamScriptKiddies said:


> No fussing with hotswapping drives (i killed my stock hdd doing that) and it failed to clone as well. Of course if you arent experienced with soldering than a chip isnt such a good idea, but thats just my 2 cents



I ended up just using the splinter cell method with a cheap memory card/USB reader adapter.

For softmodding without TSOP/modchip I've found it simple enough and it can work on multiple systems if necessary.

The only mistake I made when upgrading a HDD was using the wrong C drive due to my ignorance over the shadow c.

That said, I was buying a HDD for the job or using drives I had lying around, using this guide to check compatibility:
http://xboxdrives.x-pec.com/?p=list


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I haven't heard of TSOPing. What is that and what is the benefit?
> 
> Oh wait, i know what that is. It is like pot tweaking right?
> 
> EDIT: nope it is not like that. lol



TSOP flashing means you enable write access to the BIOS (by bridging 2 solder points)
This allows you to flash a hacked BIOS, basically a free modchip ;p



tech3475 said:


> Wouldn't an SSD eventually face performance issues due to TRIM?



Not to mention that the Xbox can destroy the SSD quickly as it constantly writes to the X Y and Z swap partitions when loading different games.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> TSOP flashing means you enable write access to the BIOS (by bridging 2 solder points)
> This allows you to flash a hacked BIOS, basically a free modchip ;p


Makes enough sense. Pretty neat too.
 So what does this mean for my extra hard-drive. I watched a few videos on it but they didn't mention the hard-drive in regards to my problem?

EDIT: I found one video on it. So i guess ill just try the TSOP Tutorial and the expanded Hard drive (With TSOP) tutorial


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Makes enough sense. Pretty neat too.
> So what does this mean for my extra hard-drive. I watched a few videos on it but they didn't mention the hard-drive in regards to my problem?
> 
> EDIT: I found one video on it. So i guess ill just try the TSOP Tutorial and the expanded Hard drive (With TSOP) tutorial



If you're able to TSOP it, you don't need to use Chimp anymore, you can just insert Slayers CD and format the new harddrive ;p

Make sure you connect your Box first to FTP and backup the C and E drive (F and G as well if you have it)
After you installed the new HDD, you can just delete the C and E drive from the new drive in FTP and copy the backupped C and E (F and G) back to the box.
After that, it's like nothing has ever happened aside from more space.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If you're able to TSOP it, you don't need to use Chimp anymore, you can just insert Slayers CD and format the new harddrive ;p
> 
> Make sure you connect your Box first to FTP and backup the C and E drive (F and G as well if you have it)
> After you installed the new HDD, you can just delete the C and E drive from the new drive in FTP and copy the backupped C and E (F and G) back to the box.
> After that, it's like nothing has ever happened aside from more space.


Thanks a bunch. I'm taking it apart (for like the 80th time ) now and am getting started.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Thanks a bunch. I'm taking it apart (for like the 80th time ) now and am getting started.



Good luck!
I've disassembled hundreds of them, along with hundreds of 360's so it's nothing for me ;p


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Good luck!
> I've disassembled hundreds of them, along with hundreds of 360's so it's nothing for me ;p


Okay quick question. You know those very small cables on the motherboard that need to be pulled out? (Shown below)
What is the easiest and safest way to pull them out. I always struggle with them and am afraid ill break them.


----------



## daxtsu (Jul 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Okay quick question. You know those very small cables on the motherboard that need to be pulled out? (Shown below)
> What is the easiest and safest way to pull them out. I always struggle with them and am afraid ill break them.
> View attachment 94246



The "proper" way is to probably use a flat-edged plastic spudge to gently pry it up, but when I opened up my xbox a few weeks back I just very gently tugged via the wires, rocking it side to side. Just be delicate and there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Like daxtsu said, just gently wiggle it from side to side n it'll come off.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

Another question, how do i know if my console has a Sharp Flash
All i know about it is that it was made in 8-2003 So it must be between versions 1.2 and 1.5


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Another question, how do i know if my console has a Sharp Flash
> All i know about it is that it was made in 8-2003 So it must be between versions 1.2 and 1.5



Look at the BIOS flash chip on the top side of the board near 2 pin header sets.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Look at the BIOS flash chip on the top side of the board near 2 pin header sets.


I'm about to be a junior in Electrical engineering so my vocabulary is quite small.
I think this is the BIOS flash chip. Right?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I'm about to be a junior in Electrical engineering so my vocabulary is quite small.
> I think this is the BIOS flash chip. Right?
> View attachment 94247


This is a Winbond flash and you need to use the winbond flash method to flash it.


----------



## daxtsu (Jul 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I'm about to be a junior in Electrical engineering so my vocabulary is quite small.
> I think this is the BIOS flash chip. Right?
> View attachment 94247



Yeah, that's a Winbond chip.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 31, 2017)

Also from my experience most Maxtor HDD are not lock compatible.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

As said, Winbond flash chip yep.



DarkGabbz said:


> Also from my experience most Maxtor HDD are not lock compatible.



I'm actually glad they aren't!
Horribly loud drives.
I've had first hand experience with them in the late 90's/early 00's and they're just unpleasantly loud ;/


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> This is a Winbond flash and you need to use the winbond flash method to flash it.


Winbond flash? Is that just where i solder point R7D1 and R7D10?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> As said, Winbond flash chip yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 320GB Maxtor in my XBOX for some days it made me deaf.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Winbond flash? Is that just where i solder point R7D1 and R7D10?



Yup, solder those points and load up Evox or whatever program you use for flashing the TSOP.



DarkGabbz said:


> I had a 320GB Maxtor in my XBOX for some days it made me deaf.



I like the sounds that harddrives make when they're seeking/writing but the horrible spinner noise of those Maxtors are just unbearable, glad that company died.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Honestly, if u have a 1.6, ive learned the hard way, that its much easier to just chip it and use a custom bios (it won't care if the ssd/hdd is locked or not.
> 
> Chip it, burn Hexen to a disc, boot into the custom bios, boot the disc. From there just format the drive and its good to go.
> 
> No fussing with hotswapping drives (i killed my stock hdd doing that) and it failed to clone as well. Of course if you arent experienced with soldering than a chip isnt such a good idea, but thats just my 2 cents


do you have a guide to chip a v1.6 xbox?

Also, i thought the only way to even write a custom bios to the chip is by tsop?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 31, 2017)

FatherFingLing said:


> do you have a guide to chip a v1.6 xbox?


First get a chip (Aladdin XT Plus from aliexpress)
Then do a lpc rebuild
Solder the pinheader
Cut the LFrame trace
Pull BT to GND
And you are done.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

FatherFingLing said:


> do you have a guide to chip a v1.6 xbox?
> 
> Also, i thought the only way to even write a custom bios to the chip is by tsop?



You'll have to get a modchip first or have one in mind.
After that, you need to look up the install schematics.
They differ for some chips but it's generally the same.



DarkGabbz said:


> First get a chip (Aladdin XT Plus from aliexpress)
> Then do a lpc rebuild
> Solder the pinheader
> Cut the LFrame trace
> ...



Linking a picture guide might be a good idea.
Not everybody knows what they're doing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> First get a chip (Aladdin XT Plus from aliexpress)
> Then do a lpc rebuild
> Solder the pinheader
> Cut the LFrame trace
> ...



Even thoe I took robotics in grade 12 I killed 2  tiny boards from soldering so i wouldn't want to risk it on mine but my uncle has 2 og Xboxes already soft modded a with a broken DVD drive so I mite try and tsop that one when I see him again


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Yup, solder those points and load up Evox or whatever program you use for flashing the TSOP.



So my dad would not let me solider with his stuff for some reason (I've soldered before, it's what I do in school) and said he would do it. And from that, he tore off the R7D9 resistor and the proceeded to loose said resistor. The solder would not stick to those points. With the resistor now gone, I don't know what to do

Edit: I ended up doing the soldering myself (and it was easy ) but I'm too afraid to see if I works. It's missing that R7D9 resistor. How toast is my xbox?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 1, 2017)

FatherFingLing said:


> Even thoe I took robotics in grade 12 I killed 2  tiny boards from soldering so i wouldn't want to risk it on mine but my uncle has 2 og Xboxes already soft modded a with a broken DVD drive so I mite try and tsop that one when I see him again



Practice makes (almost) perfect lol. I mean even experienced solderers make mistakes sometimes. If you have any dead electronics lying around, practice solder to those before attempting to chip your Xbox (if you choose to do so). Just grab a dead board and some 30awg wire and practice soldering that to the dead board. When you feel confident that you've mastered that, the Xbox chip should be a cinch as it uses a pin header that literally plugs into the board and then you just need to heat each pin with a little solder to make a good connection. I believe there's a wire for Vcc and Gnd (its been a while tbh), but that's about it.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2017)

Stephano said:


> So my dad would not let me solider with his stuff for some reason (I've soldered before, it's what I do in school) and said he would do it. And from that, he tore off the R7D9 resistor and the proceeded to loose said resistor. The solder would not stick to those points. With the resistor now gone, I don't know what to do
> 
> Edit: I ended up doing the soldering myself (and it was easy ) but I'm too afraid to see if I works. It's missing that R7D9 resistor. How toast is my xbox?



Aside from taking a leap of faith and booting it, you could see if you got some old piece of electronics laying about and check if it's got the same SMD resistors.

Can you possibly make a pic of the trace and resistor?
Could be that you're fine.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Aside from taking a leap of faith and booting it, you could see if you got some old piece of electronics laying about and check if it's got the same SMD resistors.
> 
> Can you possibly make a pic of the trace and resistor?
> Could be that you're fine.


Sadly, we don't have any SMD resistors lying around. Even if we did, I don't know how many Ohms it is. I tried to do as much digging as possible online but I can't find a schematic of the Xbox anywhere. The only way I would know it is if someone measured the resistor with a multimeter. It's a 1.2-1.5 model and a R7D9 resistor.

If I were to boot it up, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 1, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Sadly, we don't have any SMD resistors lying around. Even if we did, I don't know how many Ohms it is. I tried to do as much digging as possible online but I can't find a schematic of the Xbox anywhere. The only way I would know it is if someone measured the resistor with a multimeter. It's a 1.2-1.5 model and a R7D9 resistor.
> 
> If I were to boot it up, what's the worst that could happen?


It could FRAG.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> It could FRAG.


I'm not familiar with that term unless you mean explode or short out. Lol


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 1, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I'm not familiar with that term unless you mean explode or short out. Lol


FRAG = not booting and only red green blinking.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> FRAG = not booting and only red green blinking.


The I guess I could try it. I found one thing online where I guy pulled a capacitor and it would not work while another pulled a resistor and it did. So I guess it's worth a shot


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

Well.... It turned on...
Huh

So then what did that resistor do?


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 1, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I'm not familiar with that term unless you mean explode or short out. Lol



It's an acronym: "Flashing Red And Green". It happens when the Xbox panics from errors (i.e. the HDD isn't locked on a stock BIOS/kernel, the Dashboard is missing/can't be loaded, etc.).



Stephano said:


> So then what did that resistor do?



I'm not exactly an electrical engineer, but both that resistor and the other one are what protect the Winbond chip from being written to as far as I know, so I guess if both were destroyed or missing, it would allow write access anyway, similar to if the points were bridged*.

*Don't take this as a free license to try and destroy the other resistor, I'm just speculating.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> It's an acronym: "Flashing Red And Green". It happens when the Xbox panics from errors (i.e. the HDD isn't locked on a stock BIOS/kernel, the Dashboard is missing/can't be loaded, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes sense. Although that makes me slightly worrisome. Am I not writing to the chip when i am TSOPing? Assuming that your speculation is right of course. I guess if it were to cause an issue, that would show up in on of the disks i have to make and test on the xbox. I guess i'll figure that out very soon.


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 1, 2017)

Stephano said:


> That makes sense. Although that makes me slightly worrisome. Am I not writing to the chip when i am TSOPing? Assuming that your speculation is right of course. I guess if it were to cause an issue, that would show up in on of the disks i have to make and test on the xbox. I guess i'll figure that out very soon.



Yes, when you flash the TSOP, you're overwriting the contents of the flash chip entirely (I believe there's at least one app out there that can backup the stock BIOS if you really want it for some reason) with a custom BIOS.

If my speculation is wrong, I think the only thing the TSOP flasher program(s) would say is that the chip is still write protected, at which point you'd want to ask someone more knowledgable on how to either fix that resistor or bypass it somehow.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> Yes, when you flash the TSOP, you're overwriting the contents of the flash chip entirely (I believe there's at least one app out there that can backup the stock BIOS if you really want it for some reason) with a custom BIOS.
> 
> If my speculation is wrong, I think the only thing the TSOP flasher program(s) would say is that the chip is still write protected, at which point you'd want to ask someone more knowledgable on how to either fix that resistor or bypass it somehow.


I'll end up fixing it one way or another. But now i've run into a new problem. My xbox isn't wanting to read any discs. Neither my own or games like halo.... This thing is old. Is there anyway to get the bios checker on my harddrive without needing a disc? Or how can i get the discs working again. (NOT POT TWEAKING)

Okay, after trial and error, i got it to finally run halo. I'll try the BIOS now


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 1, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I'll end up fixing it one way or another. But now i've run into a new problem. My xbox isn't wanting to read any discs. Neither my own or games like halo.... This thing is old. Is there anyway to get the bios checker on my harddrive without needing a disc? Or how can i get the discs working again. (NOT POT TWEAKING)
> 
> Okay, after trial and error, i got it to finally run halo. I'll try the BIOS now



If you're already softmodded, then you could just FTP it over to the hard drive in the Apps/Applications folder (whichever is applicable for your softmod). If you only have bioschecker in ISO format, you can use a program like Qwix on Windows to extract it, then FTP over the raw files.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 1, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> If you're already softmodded, then you could just FTP it over to the hard drive in the Apps/Applications folder (whichever is applicable for your softmod). If you only have bioschecker in ISO format, you can use a program like Qwix on Windows to extract it, then FTP over the raw files.


Why use bioschecker i never understood why you should use it.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Why use bioschecker i never understood why you should use it.


Then what is the best way to know i've successfully TSOPed? Especially since i have a resistor missing.


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 1, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Why use bioschecker i never understood why you should use it.



Personally, I used it to get info on the flash chip in my Xbox before opening it, so I could start gathering info on which TSOP flashing method I would need to use, and to see if it had already been modded in some way.



Stephano said:


> Then what is the best way to know i've successfully TSOPed? Especially since i have a resistor missing.



The best way to know is by turning the console on after you've done the flash; if it boots successfully (typically with a new and different flubber screen), then you did it right. BIOSChecker is more to see exactly what BIOS you already have installed, as well as what flash chip or mod chip you have, not for if the points are bridged correctly.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> Personally, I used it to get info on the flash chip in my Xbox before opening it, so I could start gathering info on which TSOP flashing method I would need to use, and to see if it had already been modded in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to know is by turning the console on after you've done the flash; if it boots successfully (typically with a new and different flubber screen), then you did it right. BIOSChecker is more to see exactly what BIOS you already have installed, as well as what flash chip or mod chip you have, not for if the points are bridged correctly.


Well, I do know that my chip is a Winbond. Is there anything else i need to know?


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 1, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Well, I do know that my chip is a Winbond. Is there anything else i need to know?



Not that I can think of, just make sure that you use the Winbond-specific flashing tools and sections of whichever guide you're following.

Afterwards, if you're successful, consider cleaning up and removing your old softmod, since you won't need it anymore (since TSOP flashing is effectively a free modchip). The Hexen or Slayer disks should be able to do that for you.

Edit: Oh, and if you're successful, consider running the console with the hard disk unlocked* to make it easier to get access to files if you stick it in a computer.

*Of course, _never_ do this on a softmod without your eeprom backup, or without having first set the HDD key to zeroes for easy relocking, which newer softmods (like Rocky5's) will do for you.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I like the sounds that harddrives make when they're seeking/writing but the horrible spinner noise of those Maxtors are just unbearable, glad that company died.



Bad news, they're still here and they're owned by Seagate:
http://www.argos.co.uk/product/7501351


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> Not that I can think of, just make sure that you use the Winbond-specific flashing tools and sections of whichever guide you're following.
> 
> Afterwards, if you're successful, consider cleaning up and removing your old softmod, since you won't need it anymore (since TSOP flashing is effectively a free modchip). The Hexen or Slayer disks should be able to do that for you.
> 
> ...


i'll keep y'all updated. I used quix to extract the Hexen ISO that i have and am now FTPing it over to the games folder on my xbox. That is where it should go right?


oh boy, i launched it on my xbox and i got error 13.....


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 1, 2017)

Stephano said:


> i'll keep y'all updated. I used quix to extract the Hexen ISO that i have and am now FTPing it over to the games folder on my xbox. That is where it should go right?
> 
> 
> oh boy, i launched it on my xbox and i got error 13.





> *Error Code 13*
> Problem: Dashboard failed to launch due to missing/bad key, or anything else that would prevent it from running and the dashboard didn't specify why it failed.
> 
> Cause/Solution: This can be caused by a kernel version issue but is a lot less common in recent years. Make sure you're running the latest kernel. If you're using a softmod, make sure your dashboard and softmod files are installed correctly. It is recommended to use SID5 as your softmod installer if you're using something else currently. If you are receiving this error only when launching games, try deleting E:\Trainers if it exists.



No, put it in your apps or applications folder, it's not a game. That's basically a generic error.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> No, put it in your apps or applications folder, it's not a game. That's basically a generic error.


That still didn't seem to work. I still got error 13. I put it in my apps folder.
While we are trying to figure this out, ill try burning a disc.

EDIT: I burned a disc and got it running. It took forever to load though. haha My console light turned red and i began to freak out. But it's working now.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

Well, I finally did it. I don't know how but i did it. I installed an 80GB hard drive on my xbox. Thank you to everyone who helped me out with this!!!!


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 1, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Well, I finally did it. I don't know how but i did it. I installed an 80GB hard drive on my xbox. Thank you to everyone who helped me out with this!!!!



Your TSOP flash worked? Nice.


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> Your TSOP flash worked? Nice.


I guess it did. I lost some of the hexen tools stuff when i switched the harddrive but thats not a total loss. Thank you, DinohScene and ,DarkGabbz again for all of your help.
I cannot thank you enough.

If i may ask for one last thing, (Don't worry, its a simple question)
So i have several modded versions of the same game on my xbox. However, they all share the same game title, thus not showing up on my xbox. How can i rename them to where they all show up on my games list. If you are a little confused, these pictures should help make some sense. Also, all these games work, I've tested them.


----------



## daxtsu (Aug 1, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I guess it did.



If your startup animation (the Flubber, or having an additional modchip logo on the splash screen) is different and the TSOP flash progam worked, then it must have. 



Stephano said:


> If i may ask for one last thing, (Don't worry, its a simple question)
> So i have several modded versions of the same game on my xbox. However, they all share the same game title, thus not showing up on my xbox. How can i rename them to where they all show up on my games list. If you are a little confused, these pictures should help make some sense. Also, all these games work, I've tested them.



In UnleashX's file explorer, go into the game folders in question, highlight default.xbe, push the white button on the controller, and pick "Rename XBE Title". After that reboot the console or launch a game/different dashboard, then soft reset back into UnleashX, and it should show your new game(s).


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> If your startup animation (the Flubber, or having an additional modchip logo on the splash screen) is different and the TSOP flash progam worked, then it must have.
> 
> 
> 
> In UnleashX's file explorer, go into the game folders in question, highlight default.xbe, push the white button on the controller, and pick "Rename XBE Title". After that reboot the console or launch a game/different dashboard, then soft reset back into UnleashX, and it should show your new game(s).


OOOHHH Thats where i had to do it. I was pressing the white button in the wrong place and nothing was happening. Thank you again!


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 2, 2017)

So if I understand correctly, you managed to TSOP flash a model 1.6 Xbox but accidentally removing a resistor? lol, if so, that's awesome!


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 2, 2017)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> So if I understand correctly, you managed to TSOP flash a model 1.6 Xbox but accidentally removing a resistor? lol, if so, that's awesome!


That is impossible because the Tsop on a 1.6 is ROM and he has a 1.4.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 3, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> That is impossible because the Tsop on a 1.6 is ROM and he has a 1.4.


oh okay, thx for clarifying


----------

